# Rechner wird senil



## thomy800 (7. September 2010)

Hi,

Ich habe nen älteren Rechner (8 Jahre alt) und er hat so langsam seine Macken. Neuerdings versucht er sich im Singen. Das sieht so aus, dass er, wenn man ihn anschaltet, wie wild anfängt zu Piepsen. Der Bildschirm schaltet sich gar nicht erst ein, da kein Signal kommt...
Hatte das schon mal; da hat er nach ein paar Stunden warten plötzlich wieder funktioniert...
Kann man, abgesehen von neuen Rechner kaufen, da irgendwie nachhelfen? Weiß jemand, wo im Rechner das Problem liegen könnte? Evtl. im Bios? Auf Wackelkontakt habe ich schon so gut wie mir möglich geprüft..

Grüße
Thomy


----------



## sheel (8. September 2010)

Hi



thomy800 hat gesagt.:


> ...wenn man ihn anschaltet, wie wild anfängt zu Piepsen...



Heißt "wie wild" in irgendwelchen Tonhöhen/verschieden lange Piepser irgendwie durcheinander;
oder regelmäßig der gleiche Ton, aber ohne Ende?

Letzteres hab ich öfter erlebt, wenn wichtige Teile des Rechners nicht ordentlich angeschlossen/reingesteckt oder (teilweise) defekt waren.



thomy800 hat gesagt.:


> Auf Wackelkontakt habe ich schon so gut wie mir möglich geprüft..


Auch innen?

1)Steckt die Grafikkarte fest im Slot?
2)Der/die RAM(s) auch?
3)Wenn du mehrere RAMS hast:
Probier jeden einmal einzeln (die anderen derweil herausnehmen); ob er dann geht.
Wenn ja, ist einer der rausgenommenen RAMS schuld.
4)Dreht sich der Lüfter während dem Gepiepse?
Bzw. blockiert ihn was (oder ganz kaputt).
"Eiert" der Lüfter, ist er auffällig langsam, komische Geräusche, Kratzen?
5)Wenn du eine andere Festplatte hast bzw. irgendwo ausborgen kannst, probier die einmal statt der jetzt eingebauten.

6)Falls da nichts geholfen hat und er zufällig wieder einmal geht(ist ja laut dir schon passiert) lass auf jeden Fall memtest den RAM untersuchen.

Wenn dir irgendwas nichts sagt, frag nur

Gruß


----------



## chmee (8. September 2010)

(1) Nun, ist es ein typisches BIOS-Piepen? 2x kurz, 3x lang oder sowas regelmäßiges?
(2) Möglicherweise ein leidender Lüfter, der rumeiert/gebremst wird durch Staub oder kaupttes Lager?
(3) Ja  Kondensatoren können auch singen 

mfg chmee


----------



## thomy800 (8. September 2010)

Er piepst unregelmäßig, schnell hintereinander, kurze Pausen und dann legt er wieder los. Irgendwann hört er dann auf und schweigt. Der RAM kanns demnach nicht sein (da piepts gleichmäßig, endlos).

Ja, habe innen und außen alles gecheckt... habe den Rechner auch mal entstaubt (unglaublich, was dabei raus gekommen ist...)
Mit der Festplatte werde ich mal probieren, sage dann bescheid was bei rausgekommen ist..

Aso, was man noch erwähnen könnte: der Rechner lief die letzten Wochen einwandfrei. Hatte ihn heute auch an und habe neustarten wollen. Als er aus war, gings los.

Angenommen, da ist was defekt, was könnte es am wahrscheinlichsten sein?

Habe mal die Noten aufgeschrieben: 2x schnell, kleine Pause, 8mal etwas langsamer, längere Pause, 2mal langsam, kurze Pause, und ein Endpiepser. Alle Piepser kurz. Die Quelle ist der interne PC-Lautsprecher oder wie man den nennt, zumindest kein Kondensator ^^

Gruß


----------



## sheel (8. September 2010)

Was ist es denn für ein Mainboard?


----------



## Dr Dau (8. September 2010)

Hallo!



thomy800 hat gesagt.:


> Das sieht so aus, dass er, wenn man ihn anschaltet, wie wild anfängt zu Piepsen.


Das ist kein wildes piepsen, sondern hat Methode..... nennt sich auch Beep-Code.
In einem solchen Fall sollte das BIOS Kompendium die erste Anlaufstelle sein.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## thomy800 (8. September 2010)

Also, nachdem ein paar Stundne vergangen sind, hat sich der Rechner immernoch nicht überwunden wieder zu starten...

Mainboard ist Columbia 4. Es ist ein I CONNECT M 9515PC.


----------



## thomy800 (9. September 2010)

Wie finde ich herraus, welchen BIOS ich habe? Ich habe gegoogelt, konnte nur keinen der auf der von Dr Dau genannten Seite identifizieren. Bei der Packard Bell-Seite ist der Rechner auch nicht mehr verzeichnet...

PS: der Beep-Code ist 2-8-2-1


----------



## sheel (9. September 2010)

Zumindest ich hab beim BIOS-Kompendium nichts vom genannten Beepcode gefunden (bei Phönix, Award und AMI)

Welches BIOS du hast, siehst du am leichtesten beim BIOS-Config selber, dafür müsste der Computer aber mal mehr machen als Biepen
Hmm...


----------



## PC Heini (9. September 2010)

Grüss Dich

Laut Google hat das Mainboard ein Awardbios drauf. Um sicher zu gehen, kannste den Rechner aufschrauben und nachsehen, ob dem auch so ist.
Andernfalls mal mit den Tastenkombinationen versuchen, ins Bios zu gelangen;
CTRL Alt S, Delete Taste drücken oder die F Tasten probieren.


----------



## thomy800 (9. September 2010)

Wo im Rechner sollte der BIOS sein?


----------



## PC Heini (9. September 2010)

Auf dem Mainboard 
Ist fast der einzigste gesteckte Baustein ausser der CPU und Rams. Meist haben die nen silbrigen Kleber drauf, wo auch der Herstellername und Version draufsteht.
Noch was; Wechsle im gleichen Zuge auch gleich die Biosbatterie aus. Die dürfte wohl hinüber sein. Die sieht wie ne grosse Knopfzelle aus. Meist ist es ne CR 2032 3Volt. Gib aber acht, meist ist die Halterung etwas störrisch.
Vlt fällt nach nem Batteriewechsel der PC automatisch ins Biossetting. Dann kannste alles neu einstellen.


----------



## thomy800 (9. September 2010)

Danke, hab ihn gefunden, es ist ein AMI BIOS. Auf der BIOS Kompendium-Seite habe ich den Code allerdings nicht finden können...
Batteriewechsel hat nix gebracht.


----------



## Dr Dau (9. September 2010)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Ist fast der einzigste gesteckte Baustein ausser der CPU und Rams.


Es gibt auch BIOS-Chips die nicht gesockelt, sondern gelötet sind. 
Aber der Tipp mit dem Aufkleber sollte schon weiter helfen (wobei ich mich da nicht zu sehr auf die Farbe/das Material des Aufklebers verlassen würde).

[ironie]


PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Wechsle im gleichen Zuge auch gleich die Biosbatterie aus. [...] Die sieht wie ne grosse Knopfzelle aus.


Sie sieht nicht nur so aus..... 
@thomy800, und falls Du nicht weisst wie eine Knopfzelle aussieht: die sieht wie eine BIOS-Batterie aus. 
[/ironie]


----------



## PC Heini (9. September 2010)

@ Dr Dau;  Wir meinen schon das gleiche 

@ thomy800; Guckst Du hier; http://www.libe.net/themen/BIOS_Post_Beep_Code__AMI__AWARD__IBM..._.php unter AMI. Da sind die einzelnen Codes aufgelistet. Wie Du siehst, kommts schon auf die Batterie hinaus. Die einzelnen Komponenten können von nem toten Bios nicht mehr erkannt werden.


----------



## thomy800 (9. September 2010)

Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Ich habe den Rechner mal testweise ohne Biosbatterie gestartet, da kam immernoch der selbe Code. Und 2-8-2-1 steht auf der Seite auch nicht drauf, hatte da auch shcon geguckt.
Übrigens: Der Bios ist gesteckt, allerdings nicht silbern  und wie die Biosbatterie aussieht weiß ich schon


----------



## PC Heini (9. September 2010)

Doch, steht da. Guck selbst; 
2 kurz  Parity Fehler
8 kurz  Grafikkarten Speicher Fehler 
2 kurz  Parity Fehler
1 lang  Power on Self Test erfolgreich
oder
1 kurz  DRAM refresh Fehler 

Die Codes müssen teilweise auch einzeln interpretiert werden.
Wenn das Bios durch eine entleerte Stützbatterie die Einstellungen wie Speichertakt, Zeit und Datum verliert, kommts eben zu Fehlermeldungen und der PC kann nicht starten, weil das Bios die Komponenten nicht mehr initialisieren kann. Dann bleibt alles stehen und Dunkel 
( Das starten mit und ohne Batterie bestätigt mir das genannte Szenario. Stimmt denn die Zeit und Datum noch? )


----------



## thomy800 (9. September 2010)

Würd ich dir ja gerne beantworten, aber ich kann NIX sehen 
Gleich nach Start piept er, der Monitor schaltet sich nicht an (steht auch gleich im ersten Post )

hmm.. und was heißt Parity Fehler praktisch gesehen?

Habe 2 Arbeitsspeicher drin. Habe jeden einzeln getestet, bei beidem selbe Signalfolge. Es ist doch recht unwahrscheinlcih, dass beide gleichzeitig kaputt gehn, oder? Der eine ist auch ein paar Jahre neuer (hatte ich nachgerüstet)...


----------



## PC Heini (10. September 2010)

Parity Fehler = fehlerhafter oder defekter Memory. ( Graka/Arbeitsspeicher ). Da bei Dir gleich beide Probleme auftreten, liegts immer noch an der Batterie.
Das Bios findet die Einstellungen für das Clocktiming der Speicher Bausteine nicht mehr.
Auch andere Einstellungen wie Zeit/Datum findet das Bios nicht mehr und somit startet der PC auch nicht, weil jeder Start protokolliert werden will.
Hol Dir einfach ne Batterie ( 1-2 Euro ) und wechsle diese aus. Geh dann ins Bios mit bereits genannten möglichen Tastenkombinationen und stell alles wieder ein. (  Load optimal Biossettings oder ähnlich. )
Sollte es die Batterie nicht gewesen sein, ist ein ernsthafterer Fehler zu suchen.
Dies sollte heute noch über die Bühne gehen, da ich ab heute Abend ein paar Tage weg bin.


----------



## thomy800 (10. September 2010)

Habe die Batterie (für unglaubliche 3€) gewechselt... nun piepst er nur noch jedes 2. mal beim Hochfahren. Die anderen Male macht er gar nix... weder Piepen, noch Bildgrafik senden...


----------



## PC Heini (23. September 2010)

Da bin ich wieder.
Hatte nen sehr schönen Urlaub mit meiner Gnä verbracht .

Um die ursprünglichen Einstellungen genanneter Komponenten wieder herzustellen, musste ins Bios gehen.
Dort haste nun 2Möglichkeiten;
1.; Load optimal Bios Settings
2.; Selbst einstellen bei den fehlerhaften Komponenten.

Etwas anderes würde ich auch nicht tun.
Probiers halt mal.


----------

